# Mehrfachauswahl für Dateiupload



## number 2 (5. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
ich bin gerade dabei ein programm mit HTML/php zu schreiben, mit dem man  dateien auf einen ftp server hochladen kann. Und zwar stecke ich gerade bei der Auswahl der Dateien ein bisschen fest.

Am liebsten würde ich mittels eines <input type="file"... Feldes *mehrere* Dateien auf einmal von meiner Festplatte auswählen und auf einmal hochladen. Nun hab ich schon ein bisschen gegoogelt und festgestellt das es damit nicht funktioniert. Die Lösung mit der ich mehrere <input type="file"...-Felder auf meine Seite mache ist für mich auch nicht befriedigend weil es häufig sehr sehr viele Dateien sind. Was man vielleicht noch erwähnen sollte, ist das die Dateien die zusammen hochgeladen werden sollen alle in einem Ordner sich befinden. Und ja es sollte möglichst benutzerfreundlich sein.

Jetzt wollte ich euch fragen ob ihr denn eine Lösung für mein Problem kennt? Im Netz hab ich ein bisschen etwas gelesen, dass es mit javascript oder flash möglich sein soll. Konnte dazu aber nichts konkretes finden. Jemand ne Idee?

Gruß #2


----------



## ZodiacXP (5. Oktober 2009)

Archive erstellen / .zip-Dateien oder das ganze als JAVA-Anwendung schreiben.


----------



## number 2 (5. Oktober 2009)

danke schonmal für die Antwort. Das mit dem .zippen ist mir zu benutzerunfreundlich, da dass mehrere Leute verwenden sollen.
Alles in JAVA schreiben, ok, das wäre eine Möglichkeit.
Weiß jemand vielleicht noch ob es mit Javascript,Flash... oder so sachen funktioniert?


----------



## ZodiacXP (5. Oktober 2009)

Javascript ist nicht dafür gedacht auf das Dateisystem zuzugreifen, aber über Flash ist es auch möglich. Bei Studi-/Schueler-/MeinVZ wurde es zum Beispiel mit Flex (Adobe Flash) gemacht.

btw: Go4Google!


----------



## Maik (5. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

pro Upload-Feld (<input type=file>)  lässt sich nur eine Datei auswählen, respektive hochladen.

In dem Thread Upload mehrerer Dateien mit einem Inputfeld findest du eine Javascript-Lösung.

Vielleicht hilft dir diese weiter.

mfg Maik


----------



## wod2008 (5. Oktober 2009)

Bei dem Lösungsbeispiel von Maik ist das Problem, das relative einfach der Wert postmaxsize aus der php.ini überschritten wird.

Es gibt ein JQuery Plugin Uploadfiy das mehrere Dateien hochladen kann.


----------

